# Antelope & Deer Roast Q- vue



## fireguy (Jul 16, 2008)

While testing my newest mod on the cgsp I decided to throw on some game... ! deer roast and 1 Antelope roast. Found a marinade in the SMF archives and gave er a shot.. Smoked to 150 and pulled and foiled.. take em to work tommarow for the guys... oh tasted good, but it seems to me they always tast better the next day.
Antelope-

Deer


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Mmmmm, I think you need to send any leftovers my way. Looks excellent fireguy!


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking gooooood! Guys u work with are lucky to have u bring in some nice smoked lunch. Guys I work with only bring me headaches!!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 16, 2008)

that does look good.  those would make some mighty fine sammiches if finely sliced


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks fantastic lucky guys you work with


----------



## fireguy (Jul 16, 2008)

yes sometimes the guys bring me head aches also, but mostly good times..

Jb- that is kinda what i was thinking, run em through the slicer and warm up with a bit of sauce on a samich.

thanks


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 17, 2008)

Fireguy, i have never eaten antelope but have heard only negative things about it.  Looks like yours is delicious.  I love wild game.  It must be the way people are cooking it that it doesn't taste good.  I love it when someone says "Oh gee its so gamey tasting".   Hello, it is game.  Nice looking smoke.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep, It makes me wonder what people are doing with itt when they shoot it. I personally like it better than deer. I think it is one of those  things where people dont care for the meat right. 1. usually antelope season is in warm weather generally, get it off the bone and cooled immediatly. and 2. get all the fat and silver off. and 3rd antelopes it seems like they urine alover their hind quarters... so be carfull when processing and clean hands between skinning and butchering. and I like to cook to med rare or med well. That is what I do and I love it... hope im not the only one. thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 17, 2008)

We only cook med. rare here.  Occasionally i screw up and cook it med. to med. well.  Marinating is key also.  Smoking is another part of excellent wild game.  I know to many dredge it and fry it guys.  It is good that way but when we smoke some here for some our hunting customers they go crazy and want to know everything we did to the meat to get it so moist .  Over cooking is common.  Thanks for the info.  Need to go kill one now.  We have them in western Kansas.


----------



## vince (Jul 17, 2008)

I love wild game, I have a freezer full of deer, Need to start eating it before next hunting season.


----------



## erain (Jul 28, 2008)

spam reported


----------



## erain (Jul 28, 2008)

fireguy, great lookin roasts there. antelope is probably one of the most delicate of game meats.... needs to be cared for imediatly upon harvest.
shot placement is key and imediate field dressing a must, get back to camp and imediatly remove hide and debone, i have mine all cleaned,trimmed and packed in baggies on ice so when i get home just pull out the vacu pak and vac seal and freeze. have never had bad antelope, although have heard the stories and even had a taste of it. proper care and it is a meat which would be considered a delicacy by french chefs!!!
great job on the smoke !!!!!


----------

